# Full hd wow



## soprano2 (19. Dezember 2008)

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_in..._tft/hp_w2558hc

https://www.digitalcentre.com/shop/images/m...s/SAPHD4850.jpg

überlege auf diese kombi aufzurüsten, wollte mal fragn ob es ausreicht von der leistung her und ob blizz überhaupt full hd unterstützt?
vllt. hat da ja wer erfahrung gemacht und kann mir diese weiterreichen =P habe mal kumpel gefragt der meinte das es eig ausreichten sollte evlt. aber auf die 4870 aufzurüsten weil die das wohl auf jedenfall mit macht auf bei cod 4 z.b

bin dankbar für jede antwort =P


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Dezember 2008)

Also die Grafikkarte reicht in jeden Fall dafür.

Was WoW und Full-HD betrifft, so sollte das auch kein Problem sein. WoW übernimmt dabei die möglichen Einstellungen die aus Windows/Grafikkartentreiber/Monitor möglich sind.


----------



## Averino (19. Dezember 2008)

Ausreichen wird es, aber ob du damit viel fps farmen kannst ist die Frage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieso wilst du 500euro für einen HP ausgeben, mit 500euro hol ich mir gleich einen gescheiten Fernseher und schließe den an(aller Samsung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Man hört das Sapphire keine guten Karten macht(lüfter). Naja musst vom Wagga hörn. 
Ob dir die 50euro aufpreis auf die HD 4870 bei der Preishöhe wircklich zuviel sind musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Dezember 2008)

Averino schrieb:


> Wieso wilst du 500euro für einen HP ausgeben, mit 500euro hol ich mir gleich einen gescheiten Fernseher und schließe den an(aller Samsung)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mag vielleicht sein, dass es gescheite Fernseher für 500€ gibt, aber sicherlich nicht mit FULL-HD.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Dezember 2008)

zum Thema Sapphire: Greif lieber zu HIS, Club3D, Asus, Palit, Powercolor. Ansonsten sollte es möglich sein. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich auch der Aufpreis zur HD4870, aber nach Weihnachten werden die Preise eh nochmal fallen.


----------



## Fendrin (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



> ...Sapphire...



Da muss ich mich dazu äußern ^^

Meine alte Sapphire X800GTO hab ich 2 mal eingeschickt. Der erste Defekt trat gut nach nem Jahr nach dem Kaufdatum auf. Der 2te am nachfolgenden Tag, nachdem die Karte nach 6Wochen endlich ausgetauscht war.(Die Karte ging dann letzten Monat noch ein 3. mal kaputt, leider ist die Garantie abgelaufen). Jedes mal das gleiche. Mitten unterm zocken traten auf einmal die gröbsten Pixelfehler auf, das Spektrum reichte von "Streifen" bis zum "schwarzen Bildschirm".  

Nie wieder Sapphire... 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2008)

Averino schrieb:


> Ausreichen wird es, aber ob du damit viel fps farmen kannst ist die Frage...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für 500 Euro gibt es lediglich Einstiegsmodelle im LCD-Bereich, was Fernseher betrifft. Da zeig mir doch mal den Fernseher, der beim Anschluss an den PC mit dem HP-Monitor von der Qualität mithalten kann. Da scheitern sogar sehr viele Geräte daran, die das doppelt und dreifache kosten. Fernseher und Anschluss an den PC ist eh immer eine Sache für sich. Gerade hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. 

@TE: Für Full-HD auf jedenfall eine 4870, wenn du denn jemand bist, der alle aktuellen Spiele spielt, also auch aktuelle Leistungsfresser wie Crysis oder etwas in der Richtung für dich ein Thema sind. Denn da wird dir deine 4850 einknicken.

Edit: bezüglich Preisfall, angeblich steht eine 4890 in den Startlöchern. Bestätigt ist noch nichts, aber die Gerüchte verdichten sich. Also nach Weihnachten könnte sich da was tun und vielleicht nicht nur, weil Weihnachten vorbei ist.


----------



## soprano2 (20. Dezember 2008)

echt danke für die antworten aber es ging mir nur um die hd allg. um wow da ich nix anderes zocke da wenn ich mal zeit habe wow dafür drauf geht, content clear und so xD 

naja egal aber wie gesagt 25,5er in combo mit der graka sollte scho ok sein denke ich, hatte vorher auch saphire und nie probleme gehabt von daher sehe ich da keine probleme eig.

aber wenn sie kaputt geht gleich geld zurück und andere holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wow full hd wenn sie das unterstützen is ja schon okay. mehr will ich ja eig. nich :> der hp is eig in allen test die ich bisher gelesen habe der beste von daher sehe ich da keine schwierigkeiten. preisleistung sollte mit den anschlussmöglichkeiten durchaus ausreichtend sein.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2008)

Der Hp ist super, wenn man mit Glare-Pannel leben kann, was ich niemals könnte. Dieses Spiegeln versaut den ganzen Monitor. Weiß nicht, wie man dazu kommt, so ein drecks Pannel zu verbauen. Ansonsten wäre das auch meiner geworden, da alles, aber auch wirklich alles an dem Monitor überzeugt. 

Er hat sogar eine sehr gute Interpolation. Somit auch nicht schlimm, wenn man mal nicht die native Auflösung fahren könnte.

Edit: Zur Sapphire, die ist vom Lüfter her in den Tests sogar immer mit die beste. Also von der Lautstärke her, ansonsten sind die Lüfter ja eh alle gleich, was das Referenzdesign betrifft. Die fahren halt einfach nur unterschiedliche Bios-Einstellungen. Aber die Karte hatte am Anfang Bios-Probleme. Das sollte sich jedoch inzwischen gegessen haben, da Sapphire ja auch nicht doof ist. Es war halt gerade bei den Erstlingen gang und gäbe, daß die Karten ihren Dienst verweigerten. 

Allerdings weiß ich da nur von der 4870.


----------



## soprano2 (20. Dezember 2008)

sry für den verwirrten post gestern -.- besoffen in foren schaun is nich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde dann heute ma einkaufen fahren =))) gibt es den hp denn eig auch ohne diesen reflekt scheiß? ich habe es ehrlich gesagt noch nich life gesehen.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2008)

Nö, leider nicht, daß ist ja die Scheiße. Schau es dir einfach in natura an, ob du damit leben kannst. Aber das spiegelt schon sehr grass. Lichtquellen stören da halt echt sofort.


----------



## Wagga (20. Dezember 2008)

Samsung Tfts haben dieses Spiegeln nicht.
Willst du ein 24er greife zum T240 von Samsung.
Bei 22 T220.
Guck mal nach einem 26 " von Samsung.
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-Wi...0440&sr=8-1

Oder:
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-wi...0440&sr=8-2 (mit USB.
-Hub+ Lautsprecher)
Hat 5 ms.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## soprano2 (22. Dezember 2008)

hat der samsung denn auch full hd?

weil 26er sollte es schon sein da ich ihn auch als fernseher nutzen wollte.


----------



## soprano2 (22. Dezember 2008)

hdmi scho gesehen , ok hat er wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde auch auf die 4870er greifen anstatt die 4850er die par euro mehr kratzen nun auch nicht wirklich. und dort sollen sie viele fehler ja überarbeitet haben


----------

